# Bersa Thunder 380 ammo



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

My friend just got a Bersa Thunder from his dad. He was wondering about ammo. He got some rounds with the gun. They say 9mm on them. Does he have the wrong ammo? Why would the ammo say 9mm if it is for the .380? Thanks for any help.;


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

They might be correct. .380 ACP is also known as 9mm Kurtz and 9x17mm. The usual ammunition we just call 9mm is 9x19mm, a bit longer than .380. Make sure you have the right thing.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you sure that your Bersa Thunder is a .380? They do make them in 9mm too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Are you sure that your Bersa Thunder is a .380? They do make them in 9mm too.


I never heard of them in 9mm. Where would ya find one?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Bersa calls both of their lines "Thunder". If the gun looks like a Walther PPK, it's probably a .380acp. If it looks like a Walther P-88 (full size), it's probably 9mm Parabellum. The full size models also come in .40. They also make "compact" versions of the "full" size in 9mm and .45 acp.
Here's the site. http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/
Here's a short history of the Bersa. http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg159-e.htm


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Gunerd said:


> I never heard of them in 9mm. Where would ya find one?


Well, it's a gun, so I would try a place that sells guns. Something like a gunshop, perhaps.......

PhilR.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> I never heard of them in 9mm. Where would ya find one?


Acadamy carries them sometimes.

WM


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Buds Gun Shop lists several models. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_178


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Well, it's a gun, so I would try a place that sells guns. Something like a gunshop, perhaps.......
> 
> PhilR.


I wasn't sure if the 9mm was some obscure version or hard to find.
A gunshop...hmm , thanks


----------

